# What contractors hear



## TheCommish (Nov 21, 2018)

What I think the contractors hear when I explain code 


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1587478867956512


----------



## RJJ (Nov 21, 2018)

LOL! HE lost me with the gurdle spring!


----------



## fatboy (Nov 23, 2018)

Not sure how he keeps a straight face through all of that....


----------

